

Show HN: Disruptive Motorcycle Classifieds - My 3 Week MVP - nickwoodhams
http://motolister.com

======
incongruity
It looks like a nice effort, but I'd say you're playing with fire given CL's
recent treatment of padmapper.

------
presidentender
Doesn't craigslist get upset with scrapers?

~~~
youngdev
They recently sent a cease and desist letter to some company which was
scrapping them for apartment rentals.

------
youngdev
Looks great. I always wanted a single place to look for my next motorcycle.
What did you use for your tech stack?

